# Strange buck caught on my trail camera.



## Ace05 (Sep 30, 2018)

I was going back to check my camera at deer camp and a saw I had a Whitetail on my trail camera. I’ve only seen Mules at camp but never Whitetails. Anyone else have this experience?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a strange rack but not enough info to really identify him as a Whitetail. Any other pic's of him.


----------



## Ace05 (Sep 30, 2018)

I can tell it’s a whitetail because of its face, for me, most mules I see have a gray ish white ish face and the ears are a lot smaller on that buck in the picture.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Ace05 said:


> I can tell it's a whitetail because of its face, for me, most mules I see have a gray ish white ish face and the ears are a lot smaller on that buck in the picture.


I agree. Looks like a whitetail to me. Thats pretty cool!! You're up in cache county I assume.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace05 (Sep 30, 2018)

I set my camera to take a picture every 10 minutes because I get too many pictures of the same deer over and over again so, I apologize that I don’t have anymore pictures.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

That's honestly probably the UT state record whitetail, right there! Cool pic!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

dang. certainly looks like a whitetail rack. cant tell on the ears in this pic though. who knows, could even be hybrid. you need to shoot it and check its tarsal and preorbital glands. awesome pic, post more if he shows back up. didn't somebody post pics of a whitetail doe a few years back? I used to get whitetails on my trail cam with antlers that looked muleyish but only when they had 2-3 points on a side. I know they were 100% whitetails, I only ever heard of one mule deer in iowa, and I think it was in the 1940s-50s. hope you can find more out


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

35whelen said:


> dang. certainly looks like a whitetail rack. cant tell on the ears in this pic though. who knows, could even be hybrid. you need to shoot it and check its tarsal and preorbital glands. awesome pic, post more if he shows back up. didn't somebody post pics of a whitetail doe a few years back? I used to get whitetails on my trail cam with antlers that looked muleyish but only when they had 2-3 points on a side. I know they were 100% whitetails, I only ever heard of one mule deer in iowa, and I think it was in the 1940s-50s. hope you can find more out


There's been trail camera pictures of whitetails in Utah ever since there have been trail cameras lol. First one I can remember was back in 2005 when that whitetail buck was wandering around Heber. They are unusual in Cache County but not exactly rare.

-DallanC


----------

